# Is a black wedding dress weird?



## SnowWhiteQueen (Nov 22, 2008)

I am getting married in about a year and its time to start thinking of a wedding dress!  The only problem is, I'm on the fence as to whether or not its worth it to shell out so much money for a wedding dress that I know will only be worn once.  I was in a bridal shop the other day and there was a beautiful black wedding dress.  Does anyone think coloured wedding dresses is strange? I have already received some objection from the (older) memebers of the family.  What do you guys think?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 22, 2008)

It is your day ... do what you want!  I think coloured wedding dresses are pretty (of course this is also coming from someone who will never actually get married so you can take my opinion with a grain of salt!)

Back when we were still considering actually getting married the dress that I had picked out was red and white ... and I had a friend who got married in a green gown.  I really think that it is more acceptable now than in previous generations ... and the older members of your family will get over it.  I realize that you respect them as family, but it isn't their wedding.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

My first wedding was all white ....

My second wedding I wore red...So how weird am I...I agree with angelbunny...It is your day...do it your way


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Nov 22, 2008)

i got married in a black wedding dress, but then i also got married on Halloween...
i think you should get married in whatever color you want . its your day...i totally think that a black dress is awesome


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Nov 22, 2008)

I think a black wedding dress would look beautiful!! Screw tradition...as long as you feel gorgeous it's not weird!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 22, 2008)

If there is any day were one can be selfish, it's your wedding day.   Wear what you feel good in.


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Nov 22, 2008)

Haha, thanks guys!  White dresses are just so much more expensive as well! The one white one I found was $1000, and being a poor student I just could never do that!!!!


----------



## carandru (Nov 22, 2008)

It is untraditional? YES!!  Does that matter if it's what you want? NOOOOOOO!!

It's your day and what you and your future spouse want are all that matters. It's your day so do it your way, especially if you are the one who has to pay for it.  

I had a family friend who was a wedding planner (not mine) persistently tell me, "No you can't do it that way b/c traditionally" or "Traditionally brides do"... I finally had to to just tell her "I don't care about tradition, this is what I want and this is what's going to happen" before she left me alone.  And guess what?  It was a gorgeous perfect untraditional wedding.


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 22, 2008)

Whatever you wanna do, it's your day! I think it would actually be kinda cool to switch it up and have your hubby wear a white suit, and you wear a black dress? I dunno..  you have every right to get creative and go all out, why not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just don't wear something like that skanky 2-piece swarovski encrusted monstrosity that girl wore in her wild teen wedding.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  or, i mean, unless you are into that sorta thing, lol....    [jokes]


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 22, 2008)

considering my age i am definitely very far from getting married ..
anyway - i agree with all that has been said. it is your day and as long as u feel gorgeous, you will look gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i think black dresses are so pretty! besides it's original


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 23, 2008)

It's unusual, but it's also your money. Why buy something that you don't love?


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree with ^ everyone. If you want to wear bright, kiss my ass neon orange, that's awesome b/c YOU are the bride and that's what YOU want!! Don't let anyone convince you otherwise what's "right" or "traditional". My sister got married a few months to this guy I can't stand. She wanted to wear off white or "candelight" as I heard someone call it and he absolutely refused and told her she HAD to wear white b/c he didn't want his grandmother thinking she wasn't a virgin (which she isn't B/C OF HIM) and I just thought that was so unfair and stupid.
I actually read on MSN months before her wedding that the white dress actually didn't start out as a symbol of the bride's purity. What started it was that back in the day, most people couldn't afford one fancy dress (not to mention a white one) b/c it just wasn't practical as a dress that they could wear as part of their everyday wardrobe and they couldn't really afford something they wouldn't wear more than once. If they bought a dress, it was one they could wear to all fancy or dress up functions and when the richer ladies started buying the impractical white dress, it becamse the "fashion" and that's how we got the white dress to this day. 
Wear the black dress with pride!! At least you don't have to worry about stains or dirt and I think it would look way more elegant!! No one wants to look like a dollop of whipped cream anyway!!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Nov 23, 2008)

I got married on Halloween too...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good choice!

As for the black dress, you rock that, girl. I wore jeans and flip flops! LOLOL. 

I think it would be awesome!~


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Nov 24, 2008)

Aw you guys are all so great!!!!


----------



## Repunzel (Nov 24, 2008)

i agree with every1.its so much better because it is diffrent


----------



## banjobama (Nov 24, 2008)

Do what you want. I got married in a $99 dress in Las Vegas. 

Honestly, it's only one day. What you wear is not going to matter, the number of people at your wedding isn't going to matter, nothing is going to matter after it's over except the quality of your love. I hardly think about my wedding day unless I see a picture of it, and when I do I'm glad I did it how I did and not like, saving up thousands of dollars for years just for ONE DAY. 






Yay!


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 24, 2008)

It's your day, you can do what ever you want.

If you want to wear white, you can get a 2-piece from macy's, bloomingdales & no one has to know it's 2 pieces.

Or wear your black dress & have everyone else wear white.
If anyone has anything to say about your decision, your paying for it, not them
Do what you want, it's your day


----------



## juniperstar (Nov 24, 2008)

I personally would stick with white or a lighter color.  BUT, I think the opinion that matters the most is your own.  Its your day, you should get exactly what you want.


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 24, 2008)

Do it!  And take the money you've saved and do something fun with you and your husband~


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 24, 2008)

hun! I am totally considering a black wedding dress, or at least a colored one. White isn't my color. I'm too pale for it, it makes me look ghostly.

Its your day! It doesn't matter what anyone else thinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 get the dress YOU want! not the dress others want you to have.


----------



## Shenanigans (Nov 24, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with non-traditional!  I plan on wearing a deep cherry red dress... assuming the boyfriend gets around to proposing one day.  =P


----------



## florabundance (Nov 24, 2008)

I think that sounds dope. Go for it!


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 26, 2008)

Definitely just buy the dress that makes you feel beautiful... you'll know when you find it... traditional or not!

Also... traditions? Uhm, what good do traditions do you? I think it's even weirder to wear white just because "you're suppose to" instead of doing what you actually want.


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 26, 2008)

i think black would be cool. if i ever did get married i would like a dark green or even a purple (but not so huge) dress like DVT:


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 26, 2008)

absolutely not. it's your day, you wear what you want and enjoy your day to the fullest and congrats!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 26, 2008)

Its your day, do what ever you feel like.
When I got married I were wearing black pants, white tank top and a black jacket. Hehe... And I loved it. I actually was planning to buy a black dress, kind of goth like, but decided not too, pants just fine.


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 26, 2008)

Black wed dress isn't weird.. Just think about it really well.. SJP got married in black and she regrets it..


----------



## frocher (Nov 26, 2008)

Wear what makes you happy, it is your day.


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 26, 2008)

Lots of people do alternative weddings, go for it! Ive read about couples getting married on top of a flying plane, bungie jumping (not that unusual anymore) underwater you name it.

I read about a woman who got married earlier this year and decided to do a totally goth wedding, everyone dressed in black and her husband arrived in a coffin!


----------



## sayheyrenee (Nov 26, 2008)

My first wedding, my gown was rum colored. My second wedding I wanted ivory lace and the dress converted from a dress with a train to a short dress that I could party in.

My friend of mine wore a black and white pattered gown that was stunning.


----------

